# 2010 Rick Seevers (Misfit) Memorial Crappie Tournament -(OGF Open Crappie Tournament)



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Due to the passing of OGF Staff member Rick Seevers (Misfit), we dedicate our annual crappie tournament in his name and honor, and hope that everyone enjoys the event as much as Rick did. Rest in peace Rick.*​ 
*Tournament Date:* Saturday, May 8th 2010
*Tournament Location:* Delaware State Park (main marina ramp)

Oh yeah, it's that time of year again...get your SLAB ON!

Ohio Game Fishing and Microspoons present the 5th annual OGF Open Crappie Tournament. We're back at Delware Lake on Saturday, May 8th 2010 for another go at those slabs. Registration is limited to the first 60 teams, so register your team today as it will fill up quickly!


Microspoons will be providing sample packs of spoons for each team.
Land Big Fish will be awarding gift cards as follows: $80 (2 x $40) for first place team, $40 (2 x $20) for second place team and $20 (2 x $10) for third place team
Bass Pro Shops in Rossford Ohio will also be providing items to be determined
We have a few changes to the format this year, and well as raised the stakes a little. Pre-registration is LIVE folks, so reserve your spot now before they fill up!







 






 






 
CLICK HERE TO REGISTERhttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2010ppp.htm​

2010 Crappie Tournament Roster
(updated daily)​ 
1. Dallaspaco & Mike Schriner - Team -BIG FISH
2. Walt Pantea & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
3. Shakedown & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
4. Big Daddy & Nick the Stick - Team - BIG FISH
5. Chopiq & Kenny Schaefer - Team - BIG FISH
6. Sowbelly & Fishslim - Team - BIG FISH
7. BuckeyeRon & Fred Parrott - Team - BIG FISH
8. SteelheadBob & Dee -Team - BIG FISH
9. DaleM & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
10. Net & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
11. Chaunc & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
12. Triton175 & Mrs. Triton 175 - Team - BIG FISH
13. Tim Markel & Brice Markel - Team - BIG FISH
14. James Zolciak & Michael Zolciak Jr. - Team - BIG FISH
15. Mike Boyer & Mark Boyer - Team - BIG FISH
16. James Linville & Terry Sockman - Team - BIG FISH
17. Nicholas Burnsworth & Mike Heston - Team - BIG FISH
18. Dennis Stone & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
19. Lundy & Big Joshy - Team - BIG FISH
20. Granpa1 & Son - Team - NO BIG FISH ****
21. KMB411 & Partner - Team - BIG FISH
22. Eric Umbstaetter & Jay Watt - Team - BIG FISH
23. Brian Panke & Kenny Hughes - Team - BIG FISH
24. Koesters & Cenci - Team - BIG FISH
25. Evan Jackson & Corey Wolfe - Team - BIG FISH
26. Aaron Blackledge & Jamie - Team - BIG FISH
27. Bill Overla & Dan Hobbs - Team - BIG FISH​28. Capt. Muskey & Partner -Team- BIG FISH
29. Dan Elko & Bob Elko -Team- BIG FISH
30. Kem Wilson (syclone) -Team- BIG FISH
31. Joe Snyder & Jim Snyder -Team- BIG FISH
32. Gregg Miller (hogjerker & Fishmerf) -Team- BIG FISH
33. Steve Cooper & Mark Shepperd -Team- BIG FISH
34. Richard & Kathleen Kuhn -Team-BIG FISH
35. John Rausch & Aggie Edwards -Team- BIG FISH
36. Abdu Elarossi & Brain Clark -Team- BIG FISH
37. Abe Matuch & JR Aurand -Team- BIG FISH
38. Gary Heston & James Heston -Team- BIG FISH
39. Ron Kasper & Bob Kasper -Team- BIG FISH
40. Ronald Kasper & Partner -Team- Big FISH
41. Andy Kozar & Clyde Weigand -Team- BIG FISH
42. Mike Mitchell & Kang -Team- BIG FISH
43. Chris and Kenny - Team - BIG FISH
44. Andrew Headington & Jesse Hyter -Team- BIG FISH
45. Rex Baldwin & Partner -Team- BIG FISH
46. Brian Bauser & Jef Hitsman -Team- BIG FISH
47. Craig Morris & Tim Thuering -Team- BIG FISH
48. Devon Cropp & Mike McNeese -Team- BIG FISH
49. Mike Sasala & Emily Joseph - Team - BIG FISH
50. Chriss Sexton & Conrad Harris -Team- BIG FISH
51. Dave Perkins & Jim Robinson -Team- BIG FISH
52. Paul Reverman & Partner - BIG FISH
53. Denny Wetmore & Frank Wetmore -Team- BIG FISH
54. Michael Dillon & Terry Makowski -Team- BIG FISH
55. John Davis & Andy Smith -Team- BIG FISH
56. Erie Zolciak & Karl Glashauser -Team- BIG FISH
57. Tim Billingsley & Ryan Robinson -Team- NO BIG FISH****
58. Dan Pyles & Steve Shoaf -Team- BIG FISH
59. Dave Shively & Chuck Dedo -Team- BIG FISH
60. Bob Haun & Partner -Team- BIG FISH


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

5 in already...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just sent my payment in!!! Sorry fella's cant help with it this year,,, IM FISHING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awwwwww _____!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww_______ ! what Brandon???? LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

some one else is going to have to take the picture of misfit sneaking another doughnut!!!! LMAO


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope i'll be back from Mississippi by then, but i'm paying my registration now, just in case.  Look out LUNDY.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc said:


> I hope i'll be back from Mississippi by then, but i'm paying my registration now, just in case.  Look out LUNDY.


I hope you make it back.

I wish you a top ten finish, because Josh and I will finish one spot ahead of you again


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The wife and I are in again.
If Chaunc stays in Mississippi we might have a chance!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

16 and filling quick!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Shakedown- Put me in with unknown partner. I will get the money to you by the weekend. 
Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone with a boat who needs a partner, please pm me. I fished this the first year on a little plastic Pelican boat and had a blast but I don't have that little boat anymore. I'd love to fish this tournament again.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No can do KMB..Money talks


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

i just sent my payment via pay pal feb 9 thank you


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

21!!! If we fill by saturday, Lundy promised us a TEAM OGF tattoo on his forearm. Let's make this happen fellas!!!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I can be a partner, my pontoon is still in TN. or I would be looking for a partner, if anyone is looking.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there any rules about trolling for theese crappie ? My father and i are going to fish it i was wondering also if the fish we caught have to be alive during weigh in ..... My boat does not have a livewell and i plan on eating them after its over ..... i cant find the rules and regs i really look forward to fishing this can some one p.m. me with all the info for this ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey shake, I would get a team ogf logo on my arm if you paid for it!!!!!!!!!!
Die hard member baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob, that can be arranged 

Fatrap, trolling is fine as long as it jives with state law (max rods, etc..) and they do not have to be alive as long as you take them home with you after weigh in


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Bob, that can be arranged
> 
> Fatrap, trolling is fine as long as it jives with state law (max rods, etc..) and they do not have to be alive as long as you take them home with you after weigh in


Bring it on Brandon......


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Alrighty then! I was kickin the idea around myself actually...headed to TN tomorrow chasing smallies, and when I get back well talk


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Alrighty then! I was kickin the idea around myself actually...headed to TN tomorrow chasing smallies, and when I get back well talk


Sounds good!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

In!! Can't wait.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm getting this tattooed on my johnson... 
6th ANNUAL OHIO GAME FISHING SPRING OPEN CRAPPIE TOURNAMENT 
 :Banane26:

My 7.5 hp Johnson


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i doubt that will fit on a short shaft unless you go with................fine print


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

In addition to the tournament there should be some side bets on the whether. Hurricane this year? Maybe a blizzard or just a giant rogue wave?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> i doubt that will fit on a short shaft unless you go with................fine print


rotflmao:d:d


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> In addition to the tournament there should be some side bets on the whether. Hurricane this year? Maybe a blizzard or just a giant rogue wave?


i have a 20 spot that says the weather will be PERFECT!! i say that because the past 3 years have been completely miserable and therefore i am staying out of this!!! took 4th overall and big fish 4 years ago and since then it has been nothing but misery...have fun guys and hope its a nicer day than in the past!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thirty one (31) entries as of 3:15 today. Only 29 places left.
If you stop by the show, we can sign you up here live. All it takes is "CASH"
No credit card excepted at the show.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Brandon, or Dale, Dee just sent in her paypal. Shes fishing with me


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll get her name on the list. Now you will have to behave again.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

How much is it to compete?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS said:


> How much is it to compete?


Click on the link in Shakedown's original post. Hint: You don't have to register 

Hey Misfit! Where's my breakfast burrito??? I'm getting hungry...chop chop!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

One more team in Myself and CutBait Team LeadBelly. Payment sent via paypal at 0530. See you guys on the water!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hey Misfit! Where's my breakfast burrito??? I'm getting hungry...chop chop!


it's on hold.i'm not going out in this weather just to feed you


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow 32 signed up already looks like it is going to be another great tournament. I am glad I checked yesturday or I might of not got in. I was told that signups was not going to start until the Boat/RV show which started last night. Looks like that was not the case and signups began Monday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

41 teams and counting


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, this is really filling up fast! This will be my first fishing tournament ever so hopefuly beginners luck will be on my side.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

44 teams as of 12:45. Better get signed up if you want to have a fun day and earn a little cash as well.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 11 more places left. Better get in fast.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Once we reach the 60 entry level. The tournament will be full. 
60 teams this year, should make it a great time.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

This is my first time fishing this tournament and I sent my money in by check today. If it is full when you receive the check I assume you will send it back. Correct? Also I included the money for big fish but did not see a box to check. 
Thanks,
BUCKEYE FISH


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes if we fill prior to getting your check, we will send back.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 10 more places to fill. Better get in fast.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in the tourny!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 8 spots left!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 6 places left to fill. Better get in tonight as we may be filled by tomorrow.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Just registered! this will be my first organized fishing tournement of any kind...and unless my wife lets me buy a boat between now and then, we'll be fishing from the shore.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I just registered. I believe there's only 1 spot left.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tournament is full, all payments past the #60 team will be refunded.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If someone drops out will there slot open up or how will that work?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Tournament is Full - Awsome - Now if we could only have some good weather this time.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My partner will be Steelhauler.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

UPDATE!

Land Big Fish and Bass Pro Shops of Rossford, Ohio have been added as event sponsors!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering when the drawing will be for the launch.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat number will be determined by random draw at sign-in,the morning of the tournament.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Just wondering when the drawing will be for the launch.


As Lewis stated,

When you bring your completed paperwork to the registration table to sign in the morning of the tournament you will draw a number to determine your starting position.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

what paper work do we need to bring?


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the release form. If you lookin the sign up section and click the highlighted release form you can print that out.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful banner for Misfit Brandon!

Some of your best work. :B


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice work on the new banner Shake.

I only wish we would have named the event in honor of Rick while he was still with us to enjoy the event.

I will miss him dearly. 

Does anyone have a picture of Rick at the Crappie tourney a couple of years ago when he had the drain plug chained around his neck. An action he took after launching his boat without the plug in


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man! I remember that Kim! Hilarious stuff from Rick. 

Don't know about a pic., but I hope someone's got it and posts it!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the necklace hanging in my garage with the drain plug still on it, he said it came with the boat, lol. If you guys would want to incorporate into the event somehow, lemme know. I can send it down with SteelheadBob.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dale, will you have OGF merchandise there? Mike


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I have the necklace hanging in my garage with the drain plug still on it, he said it came with the boat, lol. If you guys would want to incorporate into the event somehow, lemme know. I can send it down with SteelheadBob.


I can bring it down....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Parma...absolutely & thanks for the offer!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No problem, I'll give it to Bob the next time I see him. That baby needs to be bronzed!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still looking to get on a boat since mine is still in TN. Will be glad to trade this trip for one on either Hoover, Alum or Buckeye on my pontoon as soon as it gets back for whatever you want to fish for.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> No problem, I'll give it to Bob the next time I see him. That baby needs to be bronzed![/QUOTE
> 
> Ill stop over in the beginning of the week or stop up at ur work Jeff, Ill text you the night before....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm sure I'll see you before May 8th, lol...


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Just saw this post after I read about Rick's passing. What a wonderful thing to do for our honored friend.

Will there be some sort of a picnic where those who can't get into the tourney will be able to get together and socialize?


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I am going to make it out around 2pm. At least say hello and meet a few people. Watch the weigh ins.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice tribute to a good man and buddy of OGF. Just goes to show that this site is alot more than just fish slime and lies. I am glad I am in the tournement and will miss Rick's antics at the table.
Rest in peace, Rick.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

are ya having a picnic.too late to get in but planned on gathering a bunch of guys from up here and show up in his honor,he d like that.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Husky, Shari, there will be a bunch there so come on down. We are at the Marina and there are plenty of tables around. We're not having a picnic but I'm sure there would be a bunch that would be glad to show up and talk. We have a few things to talk about, so we may come up with something. If we can supply hot dogs, maybe the others can bring some side dishes or extras and have a little food in Rick's honor.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The payouts for the tourney.

Big Fish, 58 teams- $580 

1st -$400, 2nd - $180 

60 teams, top 15 spots

1 $420 
2 $300 
3 $260 
4 $230 
5 $200 
6 $170 
7 $140 
8 $120 
9 $110 
10 $100 
11 $ 90 
12 $ 80 
13 $ 70 
14 $ 60 
15 $ 50


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

I need some help. I am regristered for the crappie tourney, but due to kid playing in a baseball tourney, I cannot make it. If someone wanted to send me the $60 and OGF says its OK they can have my spot. Send me a PM. If someone from OGF would chime in and let me know how I can verify a member will take my place, please do. 

Syclone


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Syclone...send DaleM a PM for a refund. Sorry you can't make it.

We will fill the spot. Thanks

Anyone interested in the vacancy, please contact an OGF staff member for details.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder to all, there will be no refunds issued past May 1st!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

One more week!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's what you going after: Plus a little cash


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be happy to take one of those home, plus the cash.
I have the secret weapon.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Here's what you going after: Plus a little cash


Umm Dale, you can just go ahead and put my and Dee's name on the top left one.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

A front coming in friday with thunder storms....

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0252


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Umm Dale, you can just go ahead and put my and Dee's name on the top left one.....


I think Chopiq may have something to say about that..... I just want to finish ahead of Kim this year. He's been razing me for a whole year now, about that .01 ounce he beat me by.  See you guys this weekend. Even with that front coming thru we should still have a good time. Cant be any worse than the first and second year weather.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the "friday" LMAO


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Going for the gold this year. Nick is ready to go and the first place/big fish plaques will look good on the wall in his room!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Water temp 66-67
Lake Level @ summer pool
Water clarity is the nicest I've seen it for May 3rd


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Terry nice pic but how was the fishing?  got plenty of 10-14" ones tonight opps that was at another lake. Will be spot checking mid-week. hope weather holds out thru week you are right lake looks great but it also looked great last year,till the nice windstorm ruined it. Gotta love Ohio weather we will see it all this week again.Good fishing to all and may the crappies bite but fall off at the boat for you all.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

hahaha thanks for the well wishes ...I think 

Hey you wanna make a side bet with me on channel cats? I think I found the winning pattern today LOL!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> A front coming in friday with thunder storms....
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0252


Sounds like Rick put in his order for the weather. He doesn't want to make it too easy on you fellas.

It never failed when him and I would find time to get out it was always after a front moved through.

Good luck to everyone that is going to head out.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Imagine that obees out of minnows..... 

The weather 83 Friday and 54 Saturday....

Norton not opening early....

One dock....

LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Net if you are talking about Obees the old guy is the owner. The one time I went there this year I asked for bass minnows and I got the response they are mixed. Every minnow was the smallest crappie I have ever seen!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gotcha I might give them a call and see if I can work some magic. Spent many a paycheck in that place!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your white magic combined with my black magic got it done  

Just talked to James Dean, owner of Norton's Sporting Goods. He confirmed that he will be open around 6:15am Saturday morning, and until 7pm Friday to accommodate us!

His shop is located at:

NORTONS SPORTING GOODS
100 Norton Rd.
Waldo, Ohio 43356
(740) 726-2616

It's the closest shop to the lake that will be open and have minnows, so please stop in and show your support as he is going out of his way to accommodate us!

Thanks James, and thanks OhioHunter43105 for the hookup!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Lookin forward to the tourney! This is my first tourney of any kind, so i have a few questions hopefully you all will answer:

Am I the only sucker that'll be fishing from the bank?
Without a live well, I'm most likely going to be bringing dead fish to the weigh in. Any problems with that? Any suggestions to keep them alive?

I have no expectations for the tourney, other then not finishing last!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem with dead fish. Also check in starts at 6:00. Any questions you have we'll be glad to answer. You also have to draw a number and check in no later than 3:00. 
One big thing--- ALL CRAPPIE MUST BE AT LEAST 9" LONG. WE WILL MEASURE AND DISQUALIFY ANYONE THAT BRINGS IN OVER 10 OR A SHORT CRAPPIE. It's the state law guys, and my guess is we'll have State guys there at weigh in. At least they have been invited to be there. 
Looking forward to seeeing everyone. Donuts and coffee will be there in the AM and Hotdogs and chips after the tournament.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Just saw the forecast.....friggin great. 55 w 25mph winds on Saturday. What kind of tournament would it be if we were all comfortable while we fished.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought the rules said a 20 Crappie possesion limit with teams deciding which 10 to weigh at the end of the tournament.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, this is a RANDOM DRAW for boat number, as was specified in the rules from day one. Your boat number has nothing to do with the order you registered!!!!!

Insco...that is correct, however if you show up to the scale and decide to sort your crappie there, you will be DQ'd. You need to sort prior to walking up to the scale, as we have 60 teams to weigh in and it's the teams responsibility to figure out which 10 they want to weigh in.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Gotcha. Thanks Shakedown.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i can t make cause i got dialisis tomarrow and they won t let me switch days again like i did last saturday. good fishing to all you guys and may rick look down and say howdy!! husk


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I would suggest anyone with a rig like this, might want to reconsider erecting it tommorrow in 40mph winds


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tornado watch in Delaware county until 11 pm tonight!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Tornado watch in Delaware county until 11 pm tonight!


I hope we don't get a tornado but if we do I hope it moves some of Fishslims and Sowbellys crappie from where they are now to where I want them to be but aren't


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I hope we don't get a tornado but if we do I hope it moves some of Fishslims and Sowbellys crappie from where they are now to where I want them to be but aren't


I have been moving FishSlims crappie all week! Right where I wanted them the freezer!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man I feel for you guys tomorrow with the weather forecast.Ole Rick must be up there laughing his butt off saying,"If I can't fish the thing here's a little wind,hail,tornado and a cold front for you guys." Good Luck to all of you tomorrow,have fun,catch fish,but most importantly be safe.Now go put em in the boat!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to agree, Rick is laughing a all of us now.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

the hardest day i've ever had on the water. on a body of water i've never fished, for a species i rarely fish for...and loved every minute of it. thanks to everyone who organized this well run event!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a screwed up day...

Nick and I were up and on our way down, but just as we approached Ashland on I-71, my truck's check engine light began flashing, I was losing power, and the truck began to shudder. I shut off the overdrive and it ran smoother, but the check engine light was still on. I decided rather than risk getting stuck 2 hours from home with a 12 year old, a broken truck, and a boat, that it would be more prudent to limp home. We made it, doing about 50 the whole way back. 

We both REALLY wanted to be there, even with the screwed up weather. I really look forward to this event. When we got home, I couldn't even bring myself to watch a fishing show on TV, I was so disappointed.

I'm taking the truck in Monday. 

I hope everyone had a good time down there. I know you guys and gals earned it today...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Big Daddy was looking around and did not see you was wondering what happen. OGF staffed pulled off another great tourney. Was a great scene at end of weigh in with Brandon telling the crowd of how the Misfit legecy will continue with the plug and chain trophy the winners get to hold and get picture with!! Was rough out there but still was worth it. Alot of good fishermen represented themselves well today in very hard conditions. Lundy and Big Joshy looked down right professional out there with the long pulling rods they showed how patience and learning technique is critical to any type of fishing. Fourth place proved that congrats. And congrats to the winners those were some dandy fish. Also to Anson And Lonnice aka (Crappiecommander) for there offering to share a area when we showed up in same bay. We were tempted but we were not going to cut into your area even now i look back and ask why did'nt you dummy the blacks were there!!  Chopiq you guys are just down right patient and hard to beat congrats as well. As said congrats to staff and all who battled the wicked conditions no matter how many fish were caught.


----------



## crappiehunter18 (Apr 25, 2010)

So who ended up winning it and who got the big fish?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

crappiehunter18 said:


> So who ended up winning it and who got the big fish?


Find it here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/2010_crappie_results.htm


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl(Big Daddy), I'm sorry you couldn't make it. But its good to hear that you were able to limp back home without further incident.

skycruiser, you just said a mouthful! 
Even in the terrible weather it was still fun. Of course I stayed ashore to help run it. 

But I _was_ on the lake for the blizzard of ' 05.  Now that was one for the records. Fog off of the water a couple feet high, wind out of due north like this year running down the lake driving snow. The temps were the killer- started in the 30's and dropped into the 20's. In a word- brutal

I hope we don't have to do this again! ...

- http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...&highlight=Crappie+Tournament+blizzard&page=3

Its a good read, notice how many times guys say it was a great time too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah when you called me on my way to the marina, I was bummed for you bigtime. Equipment failures are the worst, and I'm sure that isn't an easy pill to swallow considering how much you and Nick were looking forward to being there. We missed ya for sure man.

....On another note, there's a FREE St. Croix w/10bb Quantum spinning reel up for grabs. All you have to do is drag that west bank just north of the island with weighted trebles, and she's all yours....


----------



## crappiehunter18 (Apr 25, 2010)

rattletraprex said:


> Find it here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/2010_crappie_results.htm


Thanks rattletraprex


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thats nice.




ShakeDown said:


> another note, there's a FREE St. Croix w/10bb Quantum spinning reel up for grabs. All you have to do is drag that west bank just north of the island with weighted trebles, and she's all yours....


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Sorry to hear that Big Daddy was looking around and did not see you was wondering what happen. OGF staffed pulled off another great tourney. Was a great scene at end of weigh in with Brandon telling the crowd of how the Misfit legecy will continue with the plug and chain trophy the winners get to hold and get picture with!! Was rough out there but still was worth it. Alot of good fishermen represented themselves well today in very hard conditions. Lundy and Big Joshy looked down right professional out there with the long pulling rods they showed how patience and learning technique is critical to any type of fishing. Fourth place proved that congrats. And congrats to the winners those were some dandy fish. Also to Anson And Lonnice aka (Crappiecommander) for there offering to share a area when we showed up in same bay. We were tempted but we were not going to cut into your area even now i look back and ask why did'nt you dummy the blacks were there!!  Chopiq you guys are just down right patient and hard to beat congrats as well. As said congrats to staff and all who battled the wicked conditions no matter how many fish were caught.




troy you guys would have been more than welcome to fish that tree with us, maybe I would have got a peek at that secret bait. It was a great tourney thanks to all the sponsors and all of the ogf staff who made it possible. I thought it was pretty cool that ricks family was there


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

tough tourney. Barely was able to stick it out cuz I didn't bring enough clothes. Always fun though. This was my third year and haven't seen good weather yet. Still fun though. Thought our 3 fish were going to be a horrible result til I got to the weigh in and found out it was pretty much par for the course.


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks to all the guys @ OGF....owners, moderators, members...all who are here and who were involved in making the tournament happen.

My boys and I, my aunt and uncle, and my cousin and his girlfriend really enjoyed it. We appreciate you doing that for dad. I could tell he was there and yes probably laughing the whole time.

Everyone there who knew or had interacted with dad in some way know he would have been so touched and honored to have that in his honor...and truthfully probably pissed. Because anyone who knew him knew he didnt want any special attention or a big fuss made over him. 

Also thanks to the guys running the park for letting me put a little bit of dad back into what gave him so much!!

Thanks again guys and I cant wait till next year! Who knows...maybe my boys can win it then!

misfits son....scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, we were glad to do this for your Dad. Rick was special to us as well. I know in talking to you Saturday, you could see we really meant what we said about Rick.
Thanks for coming out and staying the entire time. We were honored to have you, and your family there.
The entire OGF community misses Rick and his special touch he added to OGF.
Hope to see you next year as well. You know your welcome to take part.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Any pics from the tournament?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

St. Croix is no longer available  THANKS LUNDY!!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, whats the story?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Shake, whats the story?


Shake and I went on a search and recovery mission yesterday in an attempt to try and restore peace in the Smith household

I took one of my surf fishing rods and a modified weighted treble from my Michigan salmon days. I cut the points off of the hooks so they wouldn't get stuck on a log.

Recovery complete on second cast.

We then went to Alum for the rest of the day where we were joined by Big Joshy and caught some saugeyes and crappie.

It was a fun and rewarding day.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> St. Croix is no longer available  THANKS LUNDY!!!!!!





CHOPIQ said:


> Shake, whats the story?


Sounds like someone had a "Misfit" attack.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

Soooo, you guys went from pinpointing fish to pinpointing rods?! thats awesome
especially for getting it on the second cast.
congrads! cant say I could do that even with the humm.SideImaging.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

All those pictures taken by the OGF staff and no pictures posted from the tournament? What is up with that.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

a227986 said:


> All those pictures taken by the OGF staff and no pictures posted from the tournament? What is up with that.


Must have taken them in 2 feet of water!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Must have taken them in 2 feet of water!



Funny stuff

The picture takers are off turkey hunting right now or working their real jobs. I'm sure they will post some pics soon


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

HA!! 

Any time you have water temps around 65 your going to find crappie in 2ft of water or less somewhere. You just have to find the right brush that there in. We were just lucky and found them in one of my spots that I have fished over the years in prior tournaments on that lake. I never fish the deep stuff until I have too.

Good luck on the Turkeys!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

First I just want to say congrats to the top couple money teams. Wow was it tought with the wind. I stayed with fishing mostly shallow and just couldn't find them and what we did find was small.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

If anyone has any pics from the awards please PM me. I would like one emailed to me if possible. I would like to frame the one with the misfit necklace on. It may never happen again and I forgot to bring my camera that day.

Thanks!!


----------

